# Saturday's Watch



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

It's 2:30pm in Seoul and 7:30am in London.

Time to put on Saturday's watch!

For me it has to be this Seiko with the band received from Roy

yesterday.










kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## angeleye (Dec 25, 2007)

its the monster for me to go out in the snow with today, new strap arriving today too


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Oooo all Seikos so far









Im also going vintage with my 6309 on Suunto dive strap...


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

OK, Seikos today..


----------



## angeleye (Dec 25, 2007)

thanks chris! its the first time ive come accross anouther seahorse like mine


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Hanowa Military chrono for me today


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Starting the day off with a Seiko 6139


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Sinn today.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> t's 2:30pm in Seoul and 7:30am in London.


Your calculations were a little off there Alexus! It was 0530 here









Ooooo bloody nice Sinn there Quoll....The ultimate in legibility.....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have sold all my Seikos







how did that happen?









Seamaster GMT this morning


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

THE chronograph today.


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm wearing my *Sinn 103 Sa Hd* today


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

no watch for me... nor tomorrow.... and a lesson to us all....

Remember Thorpey had a watch off me and couldnt wear it as the strap gave him a rash... well... I had a new watch for me delivered yesterday... and I didnt wash the straps and the watch when it arived and just strapped it on ... this morning id got a rash on my wrist.... the previous owners skin cells were attacking me it seems... Looks like him and I shouldnt become blood brothers or anything as we're not compatible.. shame, hes a good bloke









... so ive spent all day watchless and rubbing cream into the red itchy marks... The previous owners only wore it a couple of times each... but it appears thats enough - be careful out there people!

(of course I could just be alergic to the rubber the strap is made of... we'll see i guess... anyway hope its not permanent







)


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear Jon! How about wearing a watch on the other arm?

Enzo for me today










all the best

Jan


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

JonW said:


> no watch for me... nor tomorrow.... and a lesson to us all....
> 
> Remember Thorpey had a watch off me and couldnt wear it as the strap gave him a rash... well... I had a new watch for me delivered yesterday... and I didnt wash the straps and the watch when it arived and just strapped it on ... this morning id got a rash on my wrist.... the previous owners skin cells were attacking me it seems... Looks like him and I shouldnt become blood brothers or anything as we're not compatible.. shame, hes a good bloke
> 
> ...


Probably allergic to the shitty watch..What was it ?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Jase, im not telling... I may sell it to you at some point


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Bloody doubt it


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Today I'm wearing my new Stowa Seatime electric and I think she's lovely


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

As allways a lot of nice watches here today, a litle franken seiko for me:










have a nice weekend!


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Breitling on this snowy saturday


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

My new addition for the 3rd time







Bathys 100 fathom Quartz.

Alasdair


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Alexus said:


> It's 2:30pm in Seoul and 7:30am in London.
> 
> Time to put on Saturday's watch!
> 
> ...


that looks the nuts


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

JonW said:


> no watch for me... nor tomorrow.... and a lesson to us all....
> 
> Remember Thorpey had a watch off me and couldnt wear it as the strap gave him a rash... well... I had a new watch for me delivered yesterday... and I didnt wash the straps and the watch when it arived and just strapped it on ... this morning id got a rash on my wrist.... the previous owners skin cells were attacking me it seems... Looks like him and I shouldnt become blood brothers or anything as we're not compatible.. shame, hes a good bloke
> 
> ...


couldnt you wear one on the other wrist?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

late night at work today....so wearing this










again


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Going with this one for the morning, but with 4 new arrivals in the last week I've a feeling I'll be changing watches a lot this weekend


















Rich


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Alpha today.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Weekend already? Well, it's Timex day again then I'm afraid


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> late night at work today....so wearing this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snagged your arn on a twig Shawn?









This again for now.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Buran this morning:










Cheers


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Started the day off with this...

*Mido Ocean Star Multifort, Model M8823.4.38.8, Eta 2824-2,25 Jewels*










Have just swapped over to these...

*RLT-8, Valjoux cal.7750 25 Jewels*










*Elysee Model-16319, Miyota cal.8200 21 Jewels.*










The poor mans `4`


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

nice super O Jon

rlt special for me. I'll get a new pic done and post later.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

some nice seiko's today .










still dont know what strap to put on this .


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This one again today.

O&W "Custom"










Thanks

Mark


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Mark where did you get the green bezel? I want a red for my rlt special. (pic deliberately under exposed)

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...mp;#entry281081


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Mark where did you get the green bezel? I want a red for my rlt special. (pic deliberately under exposed)
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...mp;#entry281081


Hi Paul, I have no idea as it came with the bezel when I got it from JonW.

I will PM and see if he knows.

Mark


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> some nice seiko's today .


perhaps it is just me, but as I scrolled down the page, I thought I saw a nekkid female torso in the background...

Anyway, I'm sinning today:










-- Tim


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Time for a change as folks coming round and as its a Seiko day I'll give this MM a run out.

Alasdair


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Felt like another swap, over to these two

*RLT-11, No.11/50, ETA 2824-2, 25 Jewels.*










*O&W/RLT ID3066, ETA 2824-2 25 Jewels*










Can you see the connection?


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

JoT said:


> I have sold all my Seikos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snap - must learn how to take better piccies


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Giving this Eterna Railroader some wrist time today. It's a hummer with an ESA9152 movement.










Have a great day all!


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

in_denial said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > some nice seiko's today .
> ...


No Tim you weren't the only one


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,

A rare(since joining this forum)outing for one of my Swatches.200 m Scuba Irony










It's the Third day of waiting for Fedex,Tracking says it's on the van for delivery,but it has said that for three days!!!

Does anyone else get paranoid when waiting???

paul


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

changed over to this one now

_Doxa 300T Seahunter_










Rich


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I've had this for some time but couldn't get comfortable with it, until I put it on the lumpy from my SKX009.

Fits pretty well, although the end pieces are a bit rattly, but at least it's as easy to wear as the Seiko was (except that it now doesn't have a bracelet







)


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Speedy for me today










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Changed to Alpha:










Cheers


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Now changed over to this, my DIY watch. You guessed it, I'm doing DIY today!

G-Shock










Cheers

Mark


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Another swap, over to these...

*Seiko SNK803K2, cal.7S26B 21 jewels*










*Aristo Aquaristo Dakar 3H36/3, Eta 2824-2, 25 jewels*


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

*RLT15* for me today


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This one today

Bertrand


----------



## bristolboozer (Nov 21, 2006)

Just finished watching the rugby and feeling pretty depressed so had a look at this


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Started the day with an Alpha.










Now wearing my Bullet.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm giving this severely neglected beater an outing today...forgot how much I like it.

*Vostok Amphibian Diver*










(Don't ask about the weather here...you DON'T want to know...trust me.)


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Off out dancing with the wife shortly so swapped onto trusty *Ocean7 LM-1LE*










... she doesn't know about (and hasn't noticed) the SuperOcean yet


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

id like to say that i have naked ladies out my back garden sadly those days are over ,its a strawberry pot soon to be planted once the weather wises up.










i love this watch for the mechanics of it i think .


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

JonW said:


> no watch for me... nor tomorrow.... and a lesson to us all....
> 
> Remember Thorpey had a watch off me and couldnt wear it as the strap gave him a rash... well... I had a new watch for me delivered yesterday... and I didnt wash the straps and the watch when it arived and just strapped it on ... this morning id got a rash on my wrist.... the previous owners skin cells were attacking me it seems... Looks like him and I shouldnt become blood brothers or anything as we're not compatible.. shame, hes a good bloke
> 
> ...


I suddenly feel itchy all over after reading this. Are you sure Thorpey got his rash from the strap...or did it come from you, Jon?

Try to say "watch strap rash" five times fast.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

new arrival for me, Beuchat X-life 300m. It's a really nice watch but unfortunately a tad too big for me. I cant size the bracelet small enough and even on the first strap hole it's too loose!










cheers

Andy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice! Whats the little hole near the '25' on the bezel?

I love that big crown....


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Today I am wearing my Atlantic Worldmaster auto, If anybody has any info on age etc could you let me know

thanks










Andy









Sorry about 'hairy arm syndrome' also too much flash dial is nice and black.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Swapped over to this for an evening at the local comedy club with the 710...Patrice Oneal is in town...one of the funniest f#%&ers on the planet.

*RLT 41 Full Lume*










Night All...


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Feeling all bling and buzzing so this one for me today.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rev said:


> Sorry about 'hairy arm syndrome'


Call that girly thing a hairy arm?
















Swapped over to this for the remainder of the evening









*Zeno EA-02, Euro Army Canteen Diver, Miyota cal.8200 21 Jewels*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Gawd, I`d forgotten what a great lump this Zeno is


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Sparky said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Mark where did you get the green bezel? I want a red for my rlt special. (pic deliberately under exposed)
> ...


PM replied to but for the record... Marks case is not an O&W its an aftermerket Rolex case so the bezel is Rolex sized, and the insert is from Cousins. But the RLT is an O&W case and doesnt accept the Rolex sized inserts AFAIK... Sorry PG.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Thanks Jon and Mark.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > no watch for me... nor tomorrow.... and a lesson to us all....
> ...


I think it's the rubber strap. I don't wear them as they cause me to itch aswell, despite how much I may like the look of them. Resin doesn't seem to have any probs though.


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)




----------



## peterh (Feb 6, 2007)

*RLT41*

Better late than never. Come to think of it, it's the first time I have posted in a Saturday watch thread.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Mrcrowley said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > late night at work today....so wearing this
> ...


trying to be arty, but failing miseribly


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> rev said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry about 'hairy arm syndrome'
> ...










feck me


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Bloody hell, bit of a carpet growing on your arm! you might loose your watch in that!









Andy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> feck me


Rather not thanks, you`re not my type


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > feck me
> ...


talk about high standards!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


I prefer people with matching chromosomes when it comes to a bit of


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


your talking a language i dont understand


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


Ran it through babelfish and came up with

"he's cheap but not bicurious"


----------

